# ****The Person Above Me! [V1.0]****



## YouAgain (Oct 6, 2003)

Simply post something about the person above you. It can do with their user-id, icon, sig, bio, stats, personal info, anything you can pick up about them. Also, there will be strictly NO FLAMING.  

Now that the formalities are out of the way, here we are! YouAgain presents "The Person Above Me" thread V1.0!





So all in all post a nice comment about the person above you!


*The person above me is nonexistent.*


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me is from New Zealand and I always wanted to go there. 

Consequently, what was it like with all the hobbits and elves running around the countryside there for a few years?


----------



## Ender (Oct 6, 2003)

I have no idea about the person above me...but, from his name, I'm guessing he is from a university that starts with an O. Perhaps OK, Oregon, Ohio?..and thier mascot is a lobo?...*G


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *I have no idea about the person above me...but, from his name, I'm guessing he is from a university that starts with an O. Perhaps OK, Oregon, Ohio?..and thier mascot is a lobo?...*G *



Close, Ohio University is the bobcats. The lobo (spanish for wolf) comes from my buddies calling me wolfman due to my tats. 

whoever is next in line can skip me and use Ender as his entry.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Close, Ohio University is the bobcats. The lobo (spanish for wolf) comes from my buddies calling me wolfman due to my tats.
> 
> whoever is next in line can skip me and use Ender as his entry. *



The person above me totally screwed the game up.   OULobo was supposed to say something about Ender, but instead he defered it to the next person posting (me).


----------



## Ender (Oct 6, 2003)

In the ballet, the girls are always on their toes....why don't they just get taller girls???


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 6, 2003)

Ender sounds kind of like the planet Endor!


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 6, 2003)

His name is awfully close to that of the character 'OZ' from Buffy the Vampire Slayer ... of the son in the 'Austin Powers' series. 

Close, but not exact.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice fish!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2003)

Satan's Barber.. Ian.. From England..  Garforth, which is in East Leeds, in West Yorkshire, in the North of England 

who's waiting to see how he tested on his BB test *G*

His name Satans Barber: The name is based on the character of Sweeny Todd, the Demon Barber of Fleet Street, from the musical 'Sweeny Todd' by Stephen Sondheim. 

Nothing religious at all about it..

Kempo Ryu Karate Kickboxing, a derivative of Ed Parker's American Kenpo. are his disciplines of study..

he likes movies, Sci Fi and a night out at the Pub .. but doesn't drink excessively but does like to practice with a buzz


----------



## molson (Oct 6, 2003)

KenpoTess knows alot about Satansbarber. And of course the picture does change now and then.


----------



## Mon Mon (Oct 6, 2003)

:iws:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me studies a martial arts system I've never heard of.(thats Ok, I don't get out much)


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me must have watched "Fraggle Rock" at one point of his life as he quotes a famous line from it in his signature.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me studies Aikido, and is very into comics and anime (and knows a lot about the old Batman TV show!)


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me registered months after I did and is already a Martial Talk Black Belt!   He also used to watch the old '60's Batman show as a kid.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me registered a year  before me and has more posts than me!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 6, 2003)

the person above me is a Star Wars fan.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me likes rust!


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me is a big fan of big eared green chihuahuas that fights like a samurai and talks like confucious on a bad trip.      Other than that I think he is from New Zealand.  By the way what happened to "old" Zealand


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me I beleve is 36 years of age!



( I think the origonal place (Zealand) was some where in france or something!)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 6, 2003)

The person above me might know Xena and may or may not live near sheep.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 7, 2003)

The person above me has more posts than me!!


I don't know xena but I know one of her doubles...............


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 7, 2003)

the person above me is younger than my younger brother but also has the same birthday as my cousin....that's about all i know


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 8, 2003)

The person above me post about .23 times a day. By dividing up this workload, they never feel overtired.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 8, 2003)

The person above me was born the year before me and likes to work with wood.  He is from a state I have never been to and I like the background in his picture.  I also like the red gi top.........I have never owned a red gi before!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

Based on the logon name, I'm guessing the person above me is a black belt.  And their avatar is wicked cool!


----------



## OULobo (Oct 9, 2003)

The person above me just changed his avatar and now I have to get used to recognizing this one.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 9, 2003)

The person above me is from a city I've never been to.


----------



## KanoLives (Oct 9, 2003)

The person above me has lived in two states that I have never been to. Was born in 1984 and enjoys Kenpo.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 9, 2003)

The Person above me likes Homer simpson and changed his name to KanoLives.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 9, 2003)

The person above me seems really nice and has a good sense of humor.  She and her hubby own a dojo and they have a dog just like mine- so they must have good taste!!!! 

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 9, 2003)

The Person Above me is now Governed By AHNOLD.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2003)

The person above me is a good guy who helped me out with a little html work and is an actor ... of sorts... I think...


----------



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

The person above me loves caves and traveling around in them, got bit by a poisonous snake once (long story ), and doesn't like the current health care system any more than I do!


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 9, 2003)

The person above me has a really great quote in his sig!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 9, 2003)

The guy above me wishes he was Luke Skywalker (which is not a bad thing):jedi1:


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 10, 2003)

The person above me has a mint Icon


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Above me the person ...fan of master Yoda he is.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 10, 2003)

The person above me has studied a variety of martial arts.  He is also a teacher of one of the subjects I wasn't too great at in High School..........history.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 10, 2003)

The person above me has a real nifty icon!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 11, 2003)

The Person above me is celebrating his 14th Birthday today ~!!

10/11  Happy Bday~!


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 11, 2003)

Tess has a sort of metal endoskeleton holding her back together like the Terminator  

:uzi:

Ian.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 11, 2003)

Ian just joined the "black belt club" and had some nasty purple bruises from his test on his arm.  He lives in England.

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 13, 2003)

The Person Above me is a: "Stay at home mommy!!"


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 13, 2003)

The Person above me.. Likes to play LOGD alot  He's bored and his hot tub leaks~!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 13, 2003)

The person above me changes her picture all the time.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 15, 2003)

The person above me has the same first name as my brother and lives in a cool state!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 15, 2003)

The person above me lives in a state I really wish to go see.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 15, 2003)

The person above me was born in 1974


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 16, 2003)

The person above me was born on September 12th.    I just love it when the year is left off.   It means the person is probably "old".   :asian: 

A Whipersnaper,
  Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 16, 2003)

The person above me thinks I am old.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 16, 2003)

The person above me comes from Chicago, home of Jake  and Elwood  Blues!

Ian.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 19, 2003)

The person above me comes from england the home of............. well I don't know ..... Coronation Street?


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

The person above me comes from the home of Vegemite, Fosters, INXS, and Crocodile Dundee.  He is also a venerable old jedi master.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 20, 2003)

The person above me needs to get his facts straight..... Only vegimite comes from New Zealand I think all the others are from Australia!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 20, 2003)

The person above me started Martial Arts when he was young!  The Lord of the Rings Trilogy and the Hercules and Xena TV shows were filmed in his beautiful country.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Shodan (Oct 20, 2003)

The person above me is just a whipper-snapper youngin'!!  She studies an art that I would like to try out some time (Aikido) and likes Japanese cartoons.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 20, 2003)

The person above me would like to try out aikido some time.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 20, 2003)

The person above me must like technology!


----------



## pknox (Oct 21, 2003)

The person above me has taught me that New Zealand is different than Australia, and I appreciate that.


----------

